# What is GPSvcGroup?



## opusrex (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, new to the forum. I would like to know what this command line in my svchost process is, what it does.


```
- k GPSvcGroup
```


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome

Is your PC connected to a Corporate network? It's a group policy setting.


----------



## opusrex (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the response. No this computer isn't part of any network. It does have more then one user accounts. I gather then that this process wouldn't be safe to disable.

I just found it strange that every search on this process I did always gave me a how to fix it, but none ever explained what it does.

Thanks again.


----------

